# Moving to Dubai as an unmarried couple



## scottishlass82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello there

There is a good chance for a promotion at work which would mean me moving from the UK to Dubai. I think it would be an amazing opportunity, however I did want to hear of other people's experiences moving over there as an unmarried couple. I do understand that it is illegal to live together and that I cannot sponsor him unless we get married (which trust me won't happen any time soon, haha). I have heard there's certain parts of Dubai where many unmarried expats live. So I just had some questions:


Can my employer sponsor my boyfriend with any type of visa or is he restricted to a holiday visa only?
If and when he finds a job will he need to leave the country before he can apply for a working visa? I have heard he would need to leave for 30 days. For info he is a freelance illustrator, but his day job at the moment is a customer service manager. Would he even get bar work easily with them arranging a visa?
How easy is it to extend his visa to three months and how much would this cost?
Which parts of Dubai would you recommend that we live?
Can we pay rent monthly, or even quarterly. I couldn't afford to pay a full year in one go.
I have many more questions but these are the major ones for me first. I love my other half to bits and would be heartbroken if we couldn't make it work.

Appreciate your time in replies. Would be great to hear from other people who have done this and had a success!

Debbie


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Debbie

We have had no issues at all since moving out here last year. Your employer would not be able to sponsor him so he will need to come out on a holiday visa and renew it every 30 days. I moved here with my other half and started on a holiday visa and when I found work, I didn't need to leave the country - they converted my visa into a working visa within a few days of starting. We stay at the Marina which is a lovely area - close to metro, restaurants, beach, supermarkets etc. Re rent cheques, we pay over 3 cheques but there are many landlords that demand 1 or 2 cheques. PM me if you need anymore information.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Please do a search as the topic has been covered several times on the forum. Always worth repeating that it is illegal to co-habit. Many do it and generally if you keep a low profile you would be fine. *But*, should you get caught the consequences will involve deportation and possibly fines/prison.

The other thing is labour bans. If your boyfriend gets a job that he sees as temporary, particularly in the low paid brackets, quitting that job can result in being banned from working for 6-12 months.

Do lots of research before making any decisions.


----------



## scottishlass82 (Jun 26, 2013)

auldreekieexpat83 said:


> Hi Debbie
> 
> We have had no issues at all since moving out here last year. Your employer would not be able to sponsor him so he will need to come out on a holiday visa and renew it every 30 days. I moved here with my other half and started on a holiday visa and when I found work, I didn't need to leave the country - they converted my visa into a working visa within a few days of starting. We stay at the Marina which is a lovely area - close to metro, restaurants, beach, supermarkets etc. Re rent cheques, we pay over 3 cheques but there are many landlords that demand 1 or 2 cheques. PM me if you need anymore information.


Thank you so much for your reply. It is great to hear some positive stories as I have heard a lot of negativity around it (albeit still good advice).

Unfortunately I am new to the site and not yet allowed to send PMs. Unless you are able to send me one, they may allow me to reply


----------



## scottishlass82 (Jun 26, 2013)

m1key said:


> Please do a search as the topic has been covered several times on the forum. Always worth repeating that it is illegal to co-habit. Many do it and generally if you keep a low profile you would be fine. *But*, should you get caught the consequences will involve deportation and possibly fines/prison.
> 
> The other thing is labour bans. If your boyfriend gets a job that he sees as temporary, particularly in the low paid brackets, quitting that job can result in being banned from working for 6-12 months.
> 
> Do lots of research before making any decisions.


Thank you for the advice. I did hear that employers don't take kindly to you changing jobs so I will tell him to be sure about a role before taking it on


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

I would proceed with extreme caution if undertaking this. Cohabiting and having let's say 'relations' outside of marriage is a big big no no. Even an indiscretion of a seemingly innocent PDA lets say one night on the way home in a taxi could bring the whole thing undone.

While you can keep a low profile, bear in mind as a woman, you will generally be paid less if you are not married as well. Prospective employers in the upper wage brackets go to enormous trouble in researching and verifying candidates and their status. I would be very careful. Generally speaking what you are setting out to do is not the norm. If you are sensible it can be done for a while but as an ongoing lifestyle it may become stressful. good luck.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

How much of a no no ismarriage? Believe me when i say i never wanted to marry, however ive been offered (and taking) a job in dubai and since i dont want to lose our lass or put us in what could be an awful position we are going for a quickie wedding in a couple of weeks.... Will only take a couple of hours and all done


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

ACertainRomance said:


> How much of a no no ismarriage? Believe me when i say i never wanted to marry, however ive been offered (and taking) a job in dubai and since i dont want to lose our lass or put us in what could be an awful position we are going for a quickie wedding in a couple of weeks.... Will only take a couple of hours and all done


well then legally it's fine. it's lifestyle and relationship choice you should take very seriously.

All the best.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Ah sorry you misunderstand.... i wasnt againsr marriage because im not commited to our lass, in fact we have a far stronger relationship than a lot of married couples i know, i just didnt see the point in it.... now there is a need so its fine...


----------



## scottishlass82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Positive B said:


> I would proceed with extreme caution if undertaking this. Cohabiting and having let's say 'relations' outside of marriage is a big big no no. Even an indiscretion of a seemingly innocent PDA lets say one night on the way home in a taxi could bring the whole thing undone.
> 
> While you can keep a low profile, bear in mind as a woman, you will generally be paid less if you are not married as well. Prospective employers in the upper wage brackets go to enormous trouble in researching and verifying candidates and their status. I would be very careful. Generally speaking what you are setting out to do is not the norm. If you are sensible it can be done for a while but as an ongoing lifestyle it may become stressful. good luck.


I'm not too worried about being paid less as I would be moving with my current company. It is a Scottish company and they are very fair and would pay me a very good salary. I don't plan on leaving the company for another, if I did then I'd most likely come back to the UK.

I have a contact in Dubai from Scotland who told me that as long as we live in a British/American 'section' and pay a living licence (around £25) then we can stay in the same apartment. Is this true? They have been living there for a few years doing that and have never had bother.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

It's none of my business but I am always so confused when people come here and ask about illegal cohabiting. If you are planning on moving to another country with a SO, I would assume that the relationship was serious enough that marriage would be on the table.. and especially to a place with strict laws such as Dubai (fair enough, if you moved anywhere else you obviously wouldn't need to marry) . While people DO do it here, it's still illegal.. and people (even though in extreme situations) have been thrown in jail for cohabiting or having relations while unmarried. Your guys' life would be SO MUCH EASIER to move to Dubai if you just got that piece of paper. It really confuses me how many times this comes up on this forum...

Sure, I understand it's a big deal to get married.. but isn't also relocating to another country to follow someone?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think anyone who mentioned either a "British/American Section" or a"£25 Living Licence" is pulling your leg. I work for a British based Company and they make it pretty clear that if you are caught breaking the law they won't back you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I think anyone who mentioned either a "British/American Section" or a"£25 Living Licence" is pulling your leg. I work for a British based Company and they make it pretty clear that if you are caught breaking the law they won't back you.


I can, perhaps, understand when someone says living somewhere like the Marina, which could be considered to be a 'British/American' area in that most of the people who live there are 'European'. Having said that, Dubai is multi-cultural and there is no one area that is strictly anything in terms of ethnicity. What on earth is a 'Living Licence'? I've lived here since 1998 and never heard of it. Absolute nonsense.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

No way would I want to be looking over my shoulder worrying about cohabitating with my partner and the possibility of someone reporting you! For me, if single, I would not take the risk due to the considerable consequences. I hadn't changed my maiden name and ensured all my documents were done before arriving as I'd heard some nightmare stories.
We live in the Marina and it has a large expat community but also diversity of many cultures. It may be liberal living in the Marina but my husband and I are still respectful and mindful of the culture as there are expectations and still a proportion of Emirati population here, whether resident or tourist of the area.
Since arriving I have met couples who are cohabitating but also have separate apartments or using an address of an 'aunt'. One thing to remember is it is a country full of laws that are so different to UK ways and they need to be respected. 
Companies would not support you if you were discovered and this is made clear at both my husband and my work places.


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm sorry to say that whoever has told you about this so called ' British/American 'section' and pay a living licence (around £25)' is dreaming. No such thing. 

It amazes me the way in which people want to come to UAE but ignore basic fundamental differences of law. Dubai does not and will not allow cohabitation, sex outside marriage, public displays of affection, public drunkenness etc etc etc........ 

You will be preceding at your own peril. I'm not having a go, I'm just telling it the way it is.

All the best


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Moving to another country and culture is stressful enough without looking over your shoulder and worrying about being caught doing something illegal! There are always ways and means around laws and people willing to break or bend laws for their own benefit - the law is very clear and if you are caught it will not be a simple slap on the wrist, it will have serious consequences for you both. 
This move is a promotion and important for your career, which would vanish overnight if you are caught doing something illegal - is it worth it? 
Why is marriage such a no-no? Can you work around those reasons?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

It is of course good to note it is illegal, but why to scare people off that much? Of course it is a big risk, but instead of pushing them to marry, better to tell them about the law and its consquences. And also good to note that I see so many drunks, so many unmarried couples living together, so many holding hands, hugging or kissing in malls, bars, clubs. Let alone bf/gf, a lot of single people live mixed together in shared flats. Like 3 girls, 2 guys etc in a big house. Many Westerns/Arabic male/female mixed houses in Marina for example. 

Maybe you are all married, that is why it sounds easy to say `just get married` but for me or most single people, it is wayyy more of a big deal than just moving to a new country. This is my 4th country in the last 10 years and I am still 27. I dont get married every 2 two years and I doubt anyone does 

But still, if I was moving with my girlfriend/boyfriend, I would talk to her, and tell her, "lets just get that stupid marriage paper so we will not take risks. and no need to tell anyone or have a wedding, and we can continue to have our relationship as we have been doing. And when/if we really decide to get 'married', we can just organize a wedding and party" 

However if you breakup, things might get ugly if one side decides play dirty using that paper marriage.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

I could never understand why someone would consider moving to a country with the intention of breaking the law.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

nathanalgren said:


> It is of course good to note it is illegal, but why to scare people off that much?


Because it is a big risk. No one ever thinks it will be them featuring in the Daily Mail with tales of being jailed. Yes, lots of people do it and the vast majority get away with it but all it takes is to upset one person and you're in trouble. Your neighbour might not like the way you close your apartment door. Your colleague might not like you parking in their spot. It really could be as stupid as that.

The majority of people from the UK and Europe have no real idea of how contrary and seemingly illogical things can be here. The least we can do is spell it out and not sugar coat it. If they choose to take the risk, good luck to them. No skin off my nose as we say in the UK. It is great to be positive and have an attitude of it'll be ok, it is however, far better to be realistic and make decisions on fact and reality.

The OP has been told of the consequences and that it is unlikely they'll have an issue. They can make an informed choice. What is wrong with that?


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

m1key said:


> Because it is a big risk. No one ever thinks it will be them featuring in the Daily Mail with tales of being jailed. Yes, lots of people do it and the vast majority get away with it but all it takes is to upset one person and you're in trouble. Your neighbour might not like the way you close your apartment door. Your colleague might not like you parking in their spot. It really could be as stupid as that.
> 
> The majority of people from the UK and Europe have no real idea of how contrary and seemingly illogical things can be here. The least we can do is spell it out and not sugar coat it. If they choose to take the risk, good luck to them. No skin off my nose as we say in the UK. It is great to be positive and have an attitude of it'll be ok, it is however, far better to be realistic and make decisions on fact and reality.
> 
> The OP has been told of the consequences and that it is unlikely they'll have an issue. They can make an informed choice. What is wrong with that?


Exactly. These are all lifestyle decisions that need to made with clarity. That's all.


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

nathanalgren said:


> It is of course good to note it is illegal, but why to scare people off that much? Of course it is a big risk, but instead of pushing them to marry, better to tell them about the law and its consquences. And also good to note that I see so many drunks, so many unmarried couples living together, so many holding hands, hugging or kissing in malls, bars, clubs. Let alone bf/gf, a lot of single people live mixed together in shared flats. Like 3 girls, 2 guys etc in a big house. Many Westerns/Arabic male/female mixed houses in Marina for example.
> 
> Maybe you are all married, that is why it sounds easy to say `just get married` but for me or most single people, it is wayyy more of a big deal than just moving to a new country. This is my 4th country in the last 10 years and I am still 27. I dont get married every 2 two years and I doubt anyone does
> 
> ...


No one is forcing anyone to get scared or to get married but by simply pointing out the reality on the ground of the POTENTIAL consequences, I feel we are being true and honest of some of the pitfalls of this kind of thing. 

Yes you are right, people are breaking the law in a variety of ways day in day out. Good for them. If you are serious and planning on a long term future in the UAE, it's probably a really good idea to leave your hang ups and western ideals at home. To successfully live in a completely different country requires one to accept that they are a visitor and that in turn they should abide by the rules of their land in which they are guests as opposed to forcing their own rules upon the country they are visiting.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

nathanalgren said:


> It is of course good to note it is illegal, but why to scare people off that much? Of course it is a big risk, but instead of pushing them to marry, better to tell them about the law and its consquences. And also good to note that I see so many drunks, so many unmarried couples living together, so many holding hands, hugging or kissing in malls, bars, clubs. Let alone bf/gf, a lot of single people live mixed together in shared flats. Like 3 girls, 2 guys etc in a big house. Many Westerns/Arabic male/female mixed houses in Marina for example.
> 
> Maybe you are all married, that is why it sounds easy to say `just get married` but for me or most single people, it is wayyy more of a big deal than just moving to a new country. This is my 4th country in the last 10 years and I am still 27. I dont get married every 2 two years and I doubt anyone does
> 
> ...


Would it be better to sugar coat it and say yes give it a go and take the consequence if it happens? 
1. It is illegal to live together unless married. End of in UAE......their country, their laws, their courts and serious consequences!
2. Isn't it also illegal to flat share? Correct me if I'm wrong - 1 villa/house = 1 family?
3. If you are in a committed relationship and marriage is the logical step than that is a personal choice and isn't taken lightly.......not to just move country......and not sure you'd be doing marriage every 2 years! 
4. Public displays of affection are not tolerated in UAE and those that do are flaunting this and a lack of respect for culture.

At the end of the day, you are moving to a country that is different to your own, potential career break, leaving behind your support network in family and friends and settling in to something that is alien to you.

Why risk it all by taking a chance that you know does not conform to the laws and possible deportation? 
Do your homework, read as much as you can on the country you are moving to and as the OP has done ask from those who have lived the lifestyle in that country who can be honest and frank.......


----------



## scottishlass82 (Jun 26, 2013)

I really appreciate everyone's feedback and have taken it all on board. I've talked to my partner about it and we agree that we should rent two different places. I'd get the main place with my work - hopefully a nice 1 bed in the Marina, and he would rent a studio in a nearby area (I see there's studios for around AED14,000 per year). He'd still spend most of his time at my place but keep his stuff in the studio - and we'd spend some nights apart too. But any advice on quality of studios this cheap is much appreciated.

I think I'd also go over there the fist couple of months myself as my employer will put me up in temp accomodation for three months and help me find an apartment. They would pay the agency fee for me. I'd just need to use those three months, plus other savings, to save for the first load of rent. Hopefully I'll find a place that takes three or four cheaques.

In response to those who say we should get married. Well it's just not an option for us. We have been together one year and currently not living together. But we are serious enough, and love one another enough, to want to make this work in Dubai. I'm not a traditional person and not sure if I will ever marry. However if I DO it will be after I have lived with someone for some time and am 100% sure it's for us. My relationship is very secure but we are just not at that stage.

I also a very respectable person and have no problems with not showing affection in public, holding hands, drinking, dancing etc. I am a Global PA at the moment and deal with different cultures from all around the world and am very used to having to adapt for the different people I meet. Especially those from Asia and the Middle East. I would be happy to change my way of thinking for such an amazing opportunity.

So yes - separate apartments when we get there. Although it's a big if of course - I won't know if this is even happening for another couple of months. But just in case I wanted to get all of my facts so I knew what I would be getting in to.

And you're right about this living allowance thing. I did find that odd. haha

Debbie


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Debbie,

Your partner will not be able to rent a place of his own until he has a residence visa, meaning he has a job. A 14k studio is not somewhere I would want to visit, let alone stay. Do they even exist? International City is more in the 20s I think and that is considered to be near the bottom end by many. The only other way would be to find a share somewhere or a much more expensive serviced apartment.

If you decide to come out, maybe it would be best for you to come on your own and once you've settled you'll be in a better position to get your partner over. By then you'll have a better understanding of where he can live and have a better feel for the risks/costs etc.


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

m1key said:


> Debbie,
> 
> Your partner will not be able to rent a place of his own until he has a residence visa, meaning he has a job. A 14k studio is not somewhere I would want to visit, let alone stay. Do they even exist? International City is more in the 20s I think and that is considered to be near the bottom end by many. The only other way would be to find a share somewhere or a much more expensive serviced apartment.
> 
> If you decide to come out, maybe it would be best for you to come on your own and once you've settled you'll be in a better position to get your partner over. By then you'll have a better understanding of where he can live and have a better feel for the risks/costs etc.


yes this is a sensible approach. As for 14k in the marina, please let me know what and where this is because I would dearly love to see it! I live in the Marina and I can assure you there's nothing even remotely suitable for that amount. Perhaps a zero was missing! Just kidding, but a studio under 50K would be amazing. 

please consider everything before making the move. All the best


----------



## Positive B (Jun 25, 2013)

In response to those who say we should get married. Well it's just not an option for us. We have been together one year and currently not living together. But we are serious enough, and love one another enough, to want to make this work in Dubai. I'm not a traditional person and not sure if I will ever marry. However if I DO it will be after I have lived with someone for some time and am 100% sure it's for us. My relationship is very secure but we are just not at that stage.


We've all been there, I understand where you're coming from, however I think on balance, Dubai may not be the best place to go. Have you considered other destinations? 

If you're honest with yourself and you've said you're not the marring type (which is fine), then trying to construct a long term relationship here unmarried is going to be very difficult due to external complications and pressures which can take their toll in unseen ways on even the best relationship.

just my opinion.

All the best


----------



## scottishlass82 (Jun 26, 2013)

m1key said:


> Debbie,
> 
> Your partner will not be able to rent a place of his own until he has a residence visa, meaning he has a job. A 14k studio is not somewhere I would want to visit, let alone stay. Do they even exist? International City is more in the 20s I think and that is considered to be near the bottom end by many. The only other way would be to find a share somewhere or a much more expensive serviced apartment.
> 
> If you decide to come out, maybe it would be best for you to come on your own and once you've settled you'll be in a better position to get your partner over. By then you'll have a better understanding of where he can live and have a better feel for the risks/costs etc.


Hi Mikey

Yes sorry that's what I was meaning. He can get his own place once he finds a job. Ideally he will find one from the UK but I have heard it is easier once you are out there, however money may be much lower. 

There are a few at that price but I really think he would need to look at it. Lol. But sharing is a good idea for him. Plus a good way to make new friends in a new city


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

He could rent a room somewhere while he is looking for a job and until he gets a visa. Have a look at shares on Dubizzle. That would be the best option.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

scottishlass82 said:


> Hi Mikey
> 
> Yes sorry that's what I was meaning. He can get his own place once he finds a job. Ideally he will find one from the UK but I have heard it is easier once you are out there, however money may be much lower.
> 
> There are a few at that price but I really think he would need to look at it. Lol. But sharing is a good idea for him. Plus a good way to make new friends in a new city


Yes, he'll find it easier to find a job once here. If he does look for a share, make sure it isn't a shared room, or worse shared bed space - they exist here! Good luck.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> He could rent a room somewhere while he is looking for a job and until he gets a visa. Have a look at shares on Dubizzle. That would be the best option.


If someone wants to be pedantic, even that is illegal.

Everyone should respect the "law", but there is often a very vivid line between blatant disregard for the law, and doing something that every other person does and without any intention of causing offense

E.g. PDA is frowned upon, but almost no one will get into trouble for holding hands, though I assure you, there are people who consider it to fall under PDA


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> If someone wants to be pedantic, even that is illegal.
> 
> Everyone should respect the "law", but there is often a very vivid line between blatant disregard for the law, and doing something that every other person does and without any intention of causing offense
> 
> E.g. *PDA is frowned upon, but almost no one will get into trouble for holding hands, though I assure you, there are people who consider it to fall under PDA*


I honestly doubt this as you can see local couples holding hands in every single mall.

To OP, I would highly suggest you to come over first, settle everything and then have your boyfriend come visiting.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah heck with it. Everyone else is doing it... Just bring him and live together and be quiet about it. Dont get in trouble and if you do, have an address he 'lives' at of someone you know that is letting him crash on the couch until he finds a job. Just do it.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

NjxNA said:


> I honestly doubt this as you can see local couples holding hands in every single mall.
> 
> To OP, I would highly suggest you to come over first, settle everything and then have your boyfriend come visiting.


The local couples you see holding hands are married, also the rules don't apply evenly. I know of Indian friends who have been asked to explain the presence/relationship of a female passenger in their car by police, after they are called to the scene of a fender bender etc ...

p.s: not fear mongering, just putting it out there, that it does happen.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I really wish people wouldn't scare monger - while yes it is illegal, the authorities turn a blind eye - if they didn't hardly anyone would come here! You won't be 'looking over your shoulder' at all!

So long as you as sensible and don't do anything stupid, or annoy someone who is likely to put a spot light on you, there is no real issue. Buy yourselves a couple of cheap rings and wear them. 

BUT as part of the new visa rules, you now in many cases need to provide a valid tenancy agreement - in that scenario you could obviously come unstuck.

The simple advice is, be aware of the laws, and use common sense.


----------



## clive78 (Nov 23, 2012)

My view is that you should respect the law of the land as much as possible, this is why my SO is still in the UK up until August when we get married. Only then will she come out and live here, she hasn't even visited since I moved out in March (although I have been home for a week not too long ago.

This is just my opinion, and by no means would I push it onto someone else as their opinion is as personal to them as mine is to me.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, excuse me for a little bit of thread drift but this thread is discussing something which is illegal in Dubai and its run for a couple of pages. The other day we had a thread about on line poker in Dubai and it was killed almost immediately. 
Bit of double Standards Saraswat? What do you think??????!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Bit of double Standards Saraswat? What do you think??????!


This thread started with the OP asking 4-5 different questions about visa/employment etc for her boyfriend apart from the cohabitation scenario.

It then had multiple responses from forum members detailing their opinions/advice/experiences in that regard. All in all a very good thread for members of the forum or even guests reading these pages to realize the 'no one really cares' attitude can lead to trouble down the road ...

The poker thread started with the OP asking about it being possible for him/her staying Dubai while continuing professional poker among other things. Those questions were answered and the advice of opening up a shell company in the UAE came up, which again is illegal! 

This thread has maybe one post giving ideas to circumvent the situation, but what is proposed in that post is not categorically illegal, it might be exploiting a loophole in the system, but not illegal. Finally the OP in the poker thread was given options and advice towards treatment of online poker in the UAE, which answered the original query and because of the 'investor visa' advice was closed as what was being proposed there is categorically illegal and not an exploitation of a loophole ....

Finally in the interest of awareness regarding the issue and dispelling the belief that its ok to be unmarried and live together, this thread with its responses has been left on the forum, if the OP has any other questions regarding the issues she raised (apart from cohabitation), she has the option to, the poker thread has also not been removed from the forum, it has just been closed as the issues that were raised were answered, but the thread took a turn towards ways around the situation . Also if you go back my post on that thread you will see that I had already mentioned as much, even before this thread existed, quote 

'being an informative thread and being a discussion to circumvent the laws out here'....

So no, there is no double standard here. Hope that answers your queries regarding this matter....


p.s: apologies to all for the rather verbose response, had to answer the question ....


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

The only incidents I have heard of where someone got arrested for relationships outside of marriage is when they were either doing something pretty bad in public (e.g s*x on the beach, in taxi, kissing in front of young children etc.) or when it was a married person (usually woman) having an affair that was discovered.

If you go to a western area like the Marina then there is no reason to tell anyone that you're not married. Neighbours aren't exactly going to demand a marriage certificate are they? I doubt you will have a problem - honestly I am sure the authorities have far bigger fish to fry.

If you're worried your bf can rent an apartment by the month without a residence visa and do visa runs - again its "illegal" if he's working but if he's not, then I don't think it is. Why would they allow people do to visa run after visa run for months or years? 

I'm all for being respectful of a culture but if everyone in Dubai followed every rule then the city would simply grind to halt! (eg. alcohol rules, technically not legal for tourists or anyone without license to purchase any alcohol at all, but everyone does!)

Moving to a new country and starting to live together will, however, put lot of strain on your relationship. I would definitely try living together for a least couple of months in the UK before you make the move. He also needs to research the feasibility of working over here - I get the feeling that graphic designer salaries will be a lot lower than in the UK because of competition from people from other countries


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

On an interesting note (actually a statement from 2007);




> Mohammad Yousuf, Deputy Director of the Dubai Courts Department, said while the Federal punitive law is implemented in the UAE, the situation is different in Dubai. The Tawajed or Tahseen Al Ma’asiya clause, he said, is not implemented in Dubai.


Has this changed?


----------



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Debbie, I have seen your response and would appreciate your advice. I am in a very similar position to Scottish Lass. I am relocating with my job in about 3 weeks and I would like my partner of 3 years to come with me. We are unmarried and I have no desire to get married. I will find somewhere to rent when I get there. Should he come with me or would he be better off waiting until I have sorted out accommodation and then come out there? When you say he will have to renew the holiday Visa every 30 days, how do we go about this? Thank you in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Browneyes82 said:


> Hi Debbie, I have seen your response and would appreciate your advice. I am in a very similar position to Scottish Lass. I am relocating with my job in about 3 weeks and I would like my partner of 3 years to come with me. We are unmarried and I have no desire to get married. I will find somewhere to rent when I get there. Should he come with me or would he be better off waiting until I have sorted out accommodation and then come out there? When you say he will have to renew the holiday Visa every 30 days, how do we go about this? Thank you in advance.


Hello and welcome to the forum. You've resurrected a post that's more than two years old. There are far newer threads in this subject that you may find helpful. Try using the forum search engine.


----------

